# Police Rank



## niki74l (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi There 
Myself And My Husband Are Looking To Move To Ontario And Would Love Information On Transfering To The Police Force Out There ,do You Have To Be A Resident First And Can You Transfer Rank Out There Or Do You Have To Start Again.thanks
Nikki


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

niki74l said:


> Hi There
> Myself And My Husband Are Looking To Move To Ontario And Would Love Information On Transfering To The Police Force Out There ,do You Have To Be A Resident First And Can You Transfer Rank Out There Or Do You Have To Start Again.thanks
> Nikki


 CAPITALS,CAPITALS , mmmmmm,sorry about that!!!
Should you take a monent to scroll down the Canadian forum , you will find a gentleman by the name of Hutch , who happens to be on a similar quest to your own and this could enlighten you . 
Should you do the same as i suggested he might try , may i suggest to you nOT tO cAPITALISE eVERY wORD . Colin.


----------



## niki74l (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi ,
And thankyou for the reply,sorry about the capitals i am not sure how that happened as i certainly didnt capitalise every word whilst typing ,i must have hit the wrong button somewhere along the way .
thanks 
nikki


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

niki74l said:


> Hi ,
> And thankyou for the reply,sorry about the capitals i am not sure how that happened as i certainly didnt capitalise every word whilst typing ,i must have hit the wrong button somewhere along the way .
> thanks
> nikki


 Hello , i hope you found some info to help in the Canadian forum , the capitals thing was a small jesture of humour for a mod who had pointed out that this would detract from interest by a future employer . I wrote the way i did to emphasise the difficulty of reading although backwards from your good self , you only capitalised most of the first letters , any way , good hunting and hope you find success in your endeavors , Canada is a good country . Colin


----------

